# hey take off eh!monster big horn,elk,and muley in canada eh!



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a friend named kyle who lives in Raymond Alberta, CA, where he lives the mountain range he hunts just gives Canadian residents over the counter big horn sheep tags!! I have been to his house hunting geese and ducks (which is amazing water foul hunting) and talked to locals about the elk, deer, and other big game animals they harvest there. I am more into big game hunting than water foul so my buddies were getting mad at me when I would strike up conversations about big game hunting with anyone i could, curious about how good the hunting was around there. They would get mad because they just wanted to focus on water foul because they could care less about big game hunting! Anyhoo..I found they harvest really big elk and mule deer there!! i am talking 200+ mulies and 400+ elk!! These are draw areas but it sounds like you dont have to wait fifteen years to get a tag, i was shocked! I was also shocked they gave over the counter big horn sheep tags too! I kind of wanted to move there after seeing racks that people took and hearing stories, they have really big whitetails up north too, Raymond is a few hours away from montana. I wanted to give just a little background on this place before I told you about this big sheep. Kyle went hunting with a buddy for elk and big horn sheep, kyle decided to try sheep hunting this year but he likes to hunt elk more. He told me the area they hunt sheep in does not have that big of sheep really but nice rams none the less. Probably because its a general area. One morning they call in a nice five by five elk and blast him, kyle said right after they gutted him out they looked up the mountain and spotted some sheep! They got excited and took off after them. After climbing a little while they were getting close to the area they spotted the rams and as they broke out of the timber 60 yards away there was a ram feeding! Kyle immediately shot the ram knowing instantly it was a good one, but how good he knew not! the Ram ended up scoring 197 3/4! He is a toad! he will possibly sit in the 20 top sheep in the world and score in the top ten in Alberta! They have to wait through that pain staking drying period. It all depends on how much it shrinks. Anyway congrats goes to kyle who is acting like he won the lottery ha ha and i dont blame him one bit! He did in the hunting world in my opinion! He has had news of a muley taken at 202 and an elk taken in the yukon that scores 450! he told me he will email pics of them tonight, as soon as he does i will put them on here. Enjoy! he just sent the pics of the elk and deer, looks like they are having a good year, i will ask him for more details about the elk and deer eh?sound good you hoser eh?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: monster bighorn sheep taken in alberta!*

OH CANADA!!!


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: monster bighorn sheep taken in alberta!*

WOW!! thats an awesome ram, that thing has MASS!


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: monster bighorn sheep taken in alberta!*



megadeth79 said:


> WOW!! thats an awesome ram, that thing has MASS!


He carries his mass so well to the very tips, gotta love mass!


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

only residents can hunt elk in the yukon this was the first hunt they have had


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

ravenrogers said:


> only residents can hunt elk in the yukon this was the first hunt they have had


First hunt? So the elk population was not very high in the yukon i take it? And this bull is unreal! Seems crazy they have bulls that big, do you know much about the yukon?


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

only hunted 1 time this sept for moose my guide was from dueling stone outfitters in whitehorse the guy who shot this elk was his friend told us it was first hunt for elk there


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Got a picture in my email today of that bull. He is huge.
[attachment=0:38q0r7ca]securedownload.jpg[/attachment:38q0r7ca]


----------

